# A very simple and good appetizer



## cave76 (Mar 8, 2014)

Room softened butter
Blue cheese

Equal (or close) amounts.

Dip tortilla chips in it.

Enjoy.

_(I first had this at a Mexican restaurant--- little dish with the dip in it and tortilla chips. When I found out what was in it I was surprised---- because of how simple it was and because it was being served at a Mexican restaurant.)_


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 8, 2014)

Freeze the leftovers and put a nice big slice of it on your next steak or in your next baked potato!


----------



## cave76 (Mar 8, 2014)

Aunt Bea said:


> Freeze the leftovers and put a nice big slice of it on your next steak or in your next baked potato!



Sounds like a great idea---- *IF *there are any leftovers!


----------



## Zereh (Mar 8, 2014)

This sounds heavenly (and I could just kick myself for thinking that I didn't like bleu cheese  all those years!!!)


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 8, 2014)

When I lived in Quebec City, one of my roommates would mix blue cheese and cream cheese together. It was wonderful on a fresh baguette.


----------



## anton (Mar 8, 2014)

alo friends apetizer anyone know the recipe for the diet but still tasty and good, please tell to me ....


----------



## mmyap (Mar 8, 2014)

Anton.  I love tatziki with veggie dippers for a healthy snack attack.  I buy my tatziki from Costco but the internet has ton's of recipes for the do it yourselfer.  Beware, only use greek yogurt.  The other kind is too thin for this application.

I wanted to offer another quick and easy appetizer that you all might enjoy.  One block of cream cheese.  Covered with pesto.  Done.  Dip tortilla chips and/or spread on sliced baquette and prepare to swoon.

Cave76, I've never thought of mixing bleu cheese with cream cheese!  What a wondeful idea.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 8, 2014)

mmyap said:


> Anton.  I love tatziki with veggie dippers for a healthy snack attack.  I buy my tatziki from Costco but the internet has ton's of recipes for the do it yourselfer.  Beware, only use greek yogurt.  The other kind is too thin for this application.
> 
> I wanted to offer another quick and easy appetizer that you all might enjoy.  One block of cream cheese.  Covered with pesto.  Done.  Dip tortilla chips and/or spread on sliced baquette and prepare to swoon.
> 
> Cave76, I've never thought of mixing bleu cheese with cream cheese!  What a wondeful idea.


Tzatziki works fine with regular yogourt, as long as you hang it to drain first.

It was CWS who suggested blue cheese and cream cheese.


----------



## cave76 (Mar 9, 2014)

mmyap said:


> Cave76, I've never thought of mixing bleu cheese with cream cheese!  What a wondeful idea.



I hadn't either.  I always use blue cheese and butter for my appetizer.


----------



## CarolPa (Mar 10, 2014)

cave76 said:


> Room softened butter
> Blue cheese
> 
> Equal (or close) amounts.
> ...




I wonder if you could mix the blue cheese with something like Smart Balance spread to make it a little healthier?  It would be the same texture as soft butter.


----------



## cave76 (Mar 10, 2014)

CarolPa said:


> I wonder if you could mix the blue cheese with something like Smart Balance spread to make it a little healthier?  It would be the same texture as soft butter.



I guess you could, if you consider Smart Balance healthier.


----------



## CarolPa (Mar 10, 2014)

cave76 said:


> I guess you could, if you consider Smart Balance healthier.



Well, yes, I do consider Smart Balance healthier than butter for me.


----------



## Mad Cook (Mar 10, 2014)

CarolPa said:


> I wonder if you could mix the blue cheese with something like Smart Balance spread to make it a little healthier? It would be the same texture as soft butter.


 Ahh, but would it taste as good?


----------



## Mad Cook (Mar 10, 2014)

CarolPa said:


> Well, yes, I do consider Smart Balance healthier than butter for me.


Really?
Butter = milk 

Low fat spreads = trans fats, chemicals (flavourings, colourings,        
                            thickening agents, preservatives, emulsifiers), a
                            large proportion of water. They may have less fat than                            butter but the fats they do contain have more "bad" 
                            cholesterol. Plus they are often more expensive than 
                            butter (and you are paying through the nose for all that
                            that water.

 No contest. I'm with Cave on this one.


----------



## CarolPa (Mar 10, 2014)

Mad Cook said:


> Really?
> Butter = milk
> 
> Low fat spreads = *trans fats*, chemicals (flavourings, colourings,
> ...




Margarine contains trans fats and are the bad fats.  Smart Balance has no trans fat, very little sat fat, but more mono fats and polyunsaturated fats which are the good fats that we all need.  I think it tastes great.  I will grant you it has the other things you mentioned, but I am making the choice to eliminate as much sat fat from my diet as I can.  My arteries, choice.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Mar 11, 2014)

I once saw someone take a square of cream cheese and pour A1 sauce over it. It was served as a dip.
It was for sure easy and tasted okay.


----------



## LPBeier (Mar 11, 2014)

Roll_Bones said:


> I once saw someone take a square of cream cheese and pour A1 sauce over it. It was served as a dip.
> It was for sure easy and tasted okay.



I've seen that done with soy sauce.


----------

